# Live Croakers near Fort Morgan



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

If I want to find live croakers near Fort Morgan/Gulf Shores in October, would I be better off to find them at a tackle shop or try and catch them myself. 



I've caught some small ones before on gulp shrimp when fishing for reds, but I'd like to fill the live well with 20 or so. Should I get a large meshed cast net or what guys?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have never caught a bunch of croakers at one time. i can catch a ton of pinfish and pig fish though. oh we fish the fort morgan side.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

how would u catch croakers or pinfish? Do they hang around the Pier at Ft. Morgan? Would a small hook and some dead bait produce or would I be better of with a fish trap or net?


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

only fish fort morgan a few day but right at the launch ramp after you put in throw your net in the area around ramp and dock you can fish off lots of bait croakers and pilchers.


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

You can buy them over at billy goat hole in dauphin island which it isn't a bad run from the fort if your on a boat. We also caught alot of pinfish, pogeys, and croakers just east of fort morgan marina just by throwing the castnet. They would school up over there during the summer.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

If you pull a small bait trawl for 10 min. You will have 5 gallons of them.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

I looked up prices on trawl's and those things don't seem to be cheap, and I wonder how easier they are to use. 



U guys think I would be better off with a bait trap or a big meshed cast net?


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you guys think Billy Goat Hole will be selling them come later on in October?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Gulf Shores Marina at Fort Morgan is located just west of 2 mile marker may have what you need live Bait/Ice Food, Beer "Regular convince store"


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

I fish there alot we always catch our bait by the peirs at fort morgan marina in a cast net. Alot of pogies silver eels crokers pinfish pigfish but we are throwing a 12 foot net. It might not work as well with a small net because they dont sink as fast.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks. I have a smaller meshed net that I may try if I can find some fish in shallower water to cast to.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

dcdon



mesh is not as big a deal as weight and size we throw 12's and 14s with as much weight as you can stand to trow. you can fish for them we catch ours there on light tackle get some fine croakers that way. If you see me on the Amber Gene pull up Ill point out some good spots for ya. Good luck


----------

